# peut-être / peut être



## jester.

Salut à tous !

Récemment, j'ai vu une phrase comme celle-ci :

"C'est un homme qui peut-être considéré malin."

Cette façon d'écrire la phrase, est-elle correcte ? Je crois que non, puisque "peut-être" est un adverbe tandis que "peut être" est la conjugaison de deux verbes différents, dont l'un est l'auxiliaire et l'autre est l'infinitif qui appartient à ce verbe auxiliaire. À mon avis, on devrait donc écrire cette phrase sans trait d'union. J'en suis assez sûr, mais je préférerais connaître votre opinion.

Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tu as parfaitement raison. 

_C'est un homme qui peut être considéré comme malin. _(sans trait d'union)


----------



## jester.

Ce "comme" que tu as mis dans ma phrase, est-il nécessaire ou est-ce que cela sonne simplement mieux ?


----------



## Maître Capello

jester. said:


> Ce "comme" que tu as mis dans ma phrase, est-il nécessaire ou est-ce que cela sonne simplement mieux ?


Il est nécessaire.


----------



## jester.

Merci beaucoup, Maître Capello.


----------



## Calamitintin

Histoire d'embrouiller, mais je sais que ça ne te posera pas de problème, on peut dire : il peut peut-être être considéré comme malin ^^ !


----------



## jierbe31

Calamitintin said:


> Histoire d'embrouiller, mais je sais que ça ne te posera pas de problème, on peut dire : il peut peut-être être considéré comme malin ^^ !



Certes, mais je ne recommanderais pas à un bègue de dire une telle phrase.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Allez, une couche pour la route :

« Cet homme est *peut-être* malin,
- Oui, il *peut être* considéré ainsi / comme tel. »


----------



## Scurz

Le "-" fait clairement la difference.


----------



## doorman

Bonsoir,

je me demande si on prononce la "t" (si on fait la liaison) dans "peut être" ou pas? Est-ce qu'on fait la différence entre "peut-etre" et "peut être"?

Par exemple:
1) Il est peut-être malade.
2) Il peut être licencié s'il ne fait pas son boulot.

On prononce les deux ("peut-être" et "peut être") pareil?

Merci


----------



## Chook

Oui, les deux se prononcent en théorie pareil.
Il arrive cependant à l'oral qu'on prononce 'peut être' comme si cela s'écrivait 'peu être' (mais normalement, on est tenu de faire la liaison).


----------



## Vicomte123

Je crois qu'en général et pour bien faire la distinction entre les 2 locutions (éviter les quiprocos), on prononce le premier mais pas le deuxième.
De la même façon que l'on fait la distinction entre _il sort à 5h_ et _ils sortent à 5h_. La première en faisant une liaison en "r", la deuxième avec une liaison en "t".
Mais cela dépend peut-être aussi des régions...


----------



## doorman

Ok, c'était ca que je pensais mais je n'étais pas sûr.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## nick92

Quand il s'agit de « peut être » (sans trait d'union), mais amis français disent toujours /_pø_._ɛtʁ/_ sans aucun doute pour éviter de faire penser à « peut-être » alors moi aussi, je me suis habitué à ne pas prononcer le «t»
@victomte : j'ai souvent entendu prononcer _sort_͜      _à_ (~sorte à). Peut-être s'agit-il d'une différence de niveau (soutenu vs familier).


----------



## Icetrance

Bonjour!

Je me demande s'il faut faire la liaison entre "peut" et" être" comme dans "Cela peut être difficile, mais..." Je pense que je l'entends sans, mais pas sûr si j'entends bien ou non. Est-ce obligatoire ou facultatif?


----------



## Welshie

Je pense que, comme beaucoup de liaisons, celui là est facultatif. Au moins, je pense que je ne le dis pas quand je parle normalement, mais ça ne me choquerait pas d'entendre ça quand on parle à un registre plus soutenu.


----------



## Aoyama

Welshie a raison.
En fait, de nos jours, dans ce cas précis, on ne ferait pas la liaison.
Mais avant la guerre (de 39-45), on la faisait. Cela s'entend dans les films de l'époque.


----------



## janpol

Je ne la  ferais pas... peut-être pour faire la différence entre "peut être" et "peut-être".


----------



## Icetrance

Alors je l'entends effectivement sans! Mais c'est possible avec, quoique rare (se ferait dans un contexte très soutenu?).

Comme l'a dit si pertinemment Janpol, c'est peut-être pour distinguer "peut-être" de "peut être" (j'y avais déjà pensé, mais tout le mérite lui revient pour l'avoir dit en premier). 

Ce qu'a dit Aoyama est très, très intéressant.

Merci tout le monde de m'avoir éclairci sur ce point-là!


----------



## Icetrance

Mais "peut-être", ça sonne un petit peu comme "pourrait être" quand on parle vite?


----------



## Nylane

Icetrance said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Je me demande s'il faut faire la liaison entre "peut" et" être" comme dans "Cela peut être difficile, mais..." Je pense que je l'entends sans, mais pas sûr si j'entends bien ou non. Est-ce obligatoire ou facultatif?



Je prononcerai toujours la liaison dans la phrase : "Cela peut être difficile" simplement à cause du "cela". En utilisant le mot "cela" à la place de "ça", je vais avoir tendance à parler plus doucement ou plus peser mes mots et donc tout prononcer. Pour faire simple, ça serait un peu plus formel.

Par contre, en parlant plus vite, dans la phrase "Ça peut être dur.." par exemple, je ne ferais pas la liaison.

Après bien sûre ça peut changer suivant les accents et la manière de parler des gens, mais c'est comme ça que je prononcerais.


----------



## Icetrance

Nylane said:


> Je prononcerai toujours la liaison dans la phrase : "Cela peut être difficile" simplement à cause du "cela". En utilisant le mot "cela" à la place de "ça", je vais avoir tendance à parler plus doucement ou plus peser mes mots et donc tout prononcer. Pour faire simple, ça serait un peu plus formel.
> 
> Par contre, en parlant plus vite, dans la phrase "Ça peut être dur.." par exemple, je ne ferais pas la liaison.
> 
> Après bien sûre ça peut changer suivant les accents et la manière de parler des gens, mais c'est comme ça que je prononcerais.


 
Merci! Je vois bien à quoi tu veux en venir ici.  Tu marques un bon point là-dessus ("ça" vs "cela).


----------

